# الطمي المغربي



## احمد عثمان 59 (3 فبراير 2014)

نظرا لوجود اسئله عن الطمي المغربي فقد وجدت من الافضل عمل موضوع لكي تعم الافاده للجميع الطمي المغربي هو ماده طبيعيه تستخرج من المغرب و يتم معالجته لاستخدامه لتفتيح البشره و ازاله الجلد الميت و فتح مسام الجلد لتنفسها و يصنع منه الصابون المغربي . و فكرة عمله تعتمد علي وجود معدني الاليت و امونتومنورليت اللذان يتمددان عن تشربهما بالماء و عند الجفاف ينكمش و اثناء انكماشه يزيل الضعيف من الجلد و يفتح مسام الجلد و الحمد لله يوجد لدينا بمصر خامات شبيهه بالطمي المغربي و علي نفس الجوده .......... طريقه تصنيع الطمي المغربي ,,,, يتم احضار بونتونايت مع كاولين مع بولكلي و يعجن بماء مذاب به نسبه قليله من الصمغ العربي و بعد تمام الذوبان يصفي ثم يجفف و يضاف اليه ورق الريحان الجاف و يطحن و بذلك نكون حصلنا علي الطمي المغربي .. طريقه تصنيع الصابون المغربي ,,, ناخذ الطمي المغربي اللذي عملناه ثم يعجن بزيت زيتون و يعباء فقط .........


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (3 فبراير 2014)

انا استوردته من تونس يا هندسه واذا كنت تصنع بديله وجاهز عندك ياريت تبلغنا


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (3 فبراير 2014)

موجود ياباشا و رخيص جدا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (3 فبراير 2014)

باشا جهز الشاى


----------



## mido_lordship (4 فبراير 2014)

يابخت الشاي بيكوا :34:


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (5 فبراير 2014)

اتفضل معانا ياباشا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (6 فبراير 2014)

ميدووووووووووووووو الف حمدلله على سلامتك نورت المنتدى


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (7 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا علي المعلومة القيمه:7:.....ولكن ما هي نسب الطمي:11:


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (11 ديسمبر 2014)

البروفيسورطه جاويش قال:


> شكرا علي المعلومة القيمه:7:.....ولكن ما هي نسب الطمي:11:


التركيبه كلها طمي فالكاولين و البنتونيت طمي و لكن نسبة البونتنيت هي الغالبه اما الاضافات الاخري للرائحه فقط


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (23 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير يا استاذنا ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (29 ديسمبر 2014)

محمد حسن توكة قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير يا استاذنا ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


و جزاك الله كل خير علي ذوقك و اخلاقك


----------



## abo amal (6 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## khadijakhadija (23 يونيو 2016)

الصابون المغربي لا يصنع من الطمي المغربي بل باضافة زيت الزيتون الى محلول البوتاس وعند التصبن نضيف
معجون زيتون اسود بنسبة ثلث زيت الزيتون


----------



## ferasferas1 (15 سبتمبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا

هل من اضافة من احد المشاركين ؟


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (3 مارس 2017)

جزاكي الله خيرا علي الاضافه


----------

